# ligenfelter question



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

im thinking of getting the ligenfelter intake any one have one and does it have a nice sound to it thanx guys by the way i would like to introduce my self im new to the forum my names reid im from jersey and just bought a 2006 impulse blue gto thanx for the help guys


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Reid. I have a lingefelter intake on my 06. It has a nice sound when you are getting on it and it seems to whistle at start up. Installation was fairly easy and yes I had some help with it. I like it and it seems to be a favorite with others too. Oh and wecome to the forum!!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

There are a crap load of threads, and posts about the intake. 
Just do a search.


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Welcome! What part of NJ are you from? I'm up North.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I have the Lingenfelter on my '05. Pretty easy install and sounds nice too.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

StangStalker said:


> I have the Lingenfelter on my '05. Pretty easy install and sounds nice too.


Yep, me too.arty:


----------



## BlkonBlk056MT (Apr 20, 2007)

Good to hear. I just got one, its goin on this weekend!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

*intake*

I had the Ligenfelter in my 05 ,, it is a good unit, but I pulled it out and replaced it with a A.E.M Brute Force system... The AEM and the Lingenfelter are about the same as far as sound and performance but the A.E.M unit looks much nicer with it's polished finish and larger air filter [ dry filter ]


----------



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

im from hazlet NJ


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

congrads on the purchase, i have the lingenfelter. nice sound not to sure about the hp gains.


----------

